# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  minimum floor height

## ajm

after an earlier red herring by our draftsman, we have just found out that if we are to erect our new shed, the floor has to be roughly 80cm above the surrounding ground level. apparently,  Flood level is 3.1m AHD,  Habitable floor level 3.6m AHD, and  Non-habitable floor level 3.4m AHD (Sheds, garages carports and patios etc). our block is mostly at 2.7m. it beggars belief that council expects us to erect a 70cm thick slab or to have a raised pad that high. our existing shed at 6m x 9m is at ground level but is in the middle of the yard. with four kids, we want to demolish this one and rebuild with a new shed in the back corner, leaving the yard between for the kids to play in. apart from the inconvenience to me shifting things in an out of a highrise shed, the kids would not be able to get their bikes in an out safely with a ramp up into it, and an elevated driveway is nuts. 
so, what about getting four smaller sheds, each less than 10m square to avoid the need for certification, and then joined together. 
cheers

----------

